# 70-200 F4 L IS noise too much



## tara (Oct 15, 2011)

Dear All,

PLEASE RESPOND to my concerns. Thanks !!!

I bought recently 70-200 F4 L IS and when IS is on it makes too much noise with my 5D Mark2. When IS is off its completely silent. I do understand IS movement has to work and it may make some noise in order to have image stabilization. But I have NEVER heard this kind of IS motor noise in any other canon lenses.

Is that normal? Have you guy come across similar scratchy noise? Sometimes I feel so annoying.

I too have 24-105 F4 L IS and 100mm L F2.8 IS lens and have used around two other L IS lens is then past, but IS on those lens are pretty much acceptable and noise are not at all comparing to this one.

I thought I got a bad copy,so returned first one and ordered another. The second one also makes same noise. I am kind of so dis-satisfied with this highly regarded L lens. Focus and image looks good and I have not seen any other problem so for.

But my concern Is this normal for this L lens. Please respond me and your any feedback would be highly appreciated.

thanks a lot in advance.
-Tara


----------



## Hillsilly (Oct 15, 2011)

Mine makes a similar noise, but it isn't that loud. I wouldn't call mine distracting or annoying, but it is noticeable.


----------



## DynaMike (Oct 15, 2011)

It's gonna make some noise, so if it's silent I would say it's not working. I've had that experience unfortunately. While it does makes some noise, I wouldn't say it's loud. Sounds like a really low humming mechanical noise. I can hear it working if in a quiet room, but if I'm outside I can't hear it. Have you done any test shots to see if it's working normally?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 15, 2011)

Some people are very sensitive to noise, and others are not, so its hard for us to know what your lens is doing. 

I'd return or exchange it if you can. If you bought it used, you may be stuck with a failing IS ... or it may last forever. 

You can send it to canon for a check, however, before you do that, see if you can find a similar lens to try as a comparison. If they sound alike, then your lens is likely normal and the sound just resonates with your sensitive hearing.


----------



## lottetashilama (Oct 17, 2011)

Mine is not noisy, just a slightly noticable hum, but nothing scratching, screeching or screeming. Nothing like the annoying AF zip-zip of my old tamron 17-50.
Send it back!


----------



## Dominik123 (Oct 17, 2011)

I used to have this lense. When I unboxed it my immediate recation was that IS is so loud and I was afraid something was wrong with it. I checked Intenet just to discover that this in normal. After few days of usage loud noise was gone. I doubt it was me getting used to it.


----------



## Meh (Oct 17, 2011)

I bought a used copy of this lens last year and found it so noisy I took it back and got the 70-200mm f/2.8L II which is nearly silent. In the store, the noise wasn't so noticeable and the sales guy said it was normal for that lens but in a quiet room it sounded terrible to the point I thought it there had to be something wrong with it.


----------



## tara (Oct 17, 2011)

Thank you everyone for their input. I appreciate a lot.

As said, In the silent room its too much noise and also for video work, the noise can be easily heard on the video replay.

The first new lens I returned and bought another new and even with the second copy its same noise, so it looks to me its kind of normal for this lens ONLY. But I wonder on the on 70-200 f2.8 L how come its pretty much silent. Also I surprise this lens has high no of 5 start ratings. Though I do understand it has good IQ.

Also Do you guys think I should return this as well, its driving me suspicious of having fault inside lens?

Any thoughts, please.

Thanks


----------



## awinphoto (Oct 17, 2011)

From my experience, it does make a hum... however it's kinda reassuring to me knowing it's on and working (rather than thinking it should be on but it isn't or off). I find it maybe louder than other lenses I've used but not over the top. Plus, as far as your subject matter is concerned, at the distance you will be shooting at, it shouldn't be loud enough to bother your subject matter except if your in an ultraquiet studio setting... It's a personal thing...


----------



## awinphoto (Oct 17, 2011)

tara said:


> Also I surprise this lens has high no of 5 start ratings. Though I do understand it has good IQ.
> 
> Also Do you guys think I should return this as well, its driving me suspicious of having fault inside lens?
> Thanks



This lens is excellent in terms of IQ, quality, and IS... it is loud but most are willing to overlook the noise for great images... Regarding the video, are you using an external mic or on-board mic? At your distance using a telephoto lens, it may just be worth while having a simple cheap mic that goes on your hot shoe... Better audio of your subjects and no IS buzzing... From what you describe, I dont think you have a faulty IS, but it a personal preference if you can live with it or not... I cant speak for the 2.8 IS... perhaps because it's physically bigger they build in a bigger damper area within the lens to eliminate the noise? I dont know, but I think your lens is up to par... and if you want to sell it for used prices, let me know. =)


----------



## tara (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks "awinphoto". Your thoughts make sense to me.

Also Do you think because of this noisy IS motor, one day in future it may NOT work or may create a problem going forward?

Regarding re-selling, well I did buy to keep and use it so it looks like I am thinking to keep happy - myself even with noise. So Lets see

Thanks guys again.


----------



## fil (Oct 17, 2011)

hi,
your lens works just normal, the 70-200 f4 is a little noisy but in the end a very good lens. the IS is a bit loud but works very well! if you are using the onboard mic you will hear the IS on the 70-200 f2,8 as well (not that loud but still audible). generally you are going to hear everything, like focusing, zooming and IS on any lens i know. so you should record audio with an external mic to avoid that.... makes the sound generally much better btw. 
regards


----------

